# Enduroline Batteries



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Enduroline Batteries .

Looking at the 115 AH Wet Battery EXV115R

There is Similar Varta Battery A28 I am also considering 

Anyone used them or has any coments.

Many thanks

Neil


----------

